# PHP Ausgabe als Tabelle, Spaltenbreite definieren



## Reell (24. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Ausgabe aus PHP. Ich gebe Daten aus einer Datenbank aus, diese erscheinen dann in einer Tabelle.

Spaltenüberschriften sind
- ID
- Kundennummer
- Name
- Adresse
- PLZ
- Ort
- Telefon
- Email
- WWW
- Angebot
- Branche
- Kundengruppe

Jetzt möchte ich, das jede Spalte eine feste Spaltenbreite hat. Dies habe ich mit CSS Tags und selbst im <td widht="100"> probiert. Leider beides ohne Erfolg.... Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dies realisiere?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Alex_T (24. September 2010)

Grüße,

es wäre noch schön, wenn wir ein wenig mehr Code (sprich Tabellencode) von dir bekommen könnten, denn ohne wird es eher schwierig zu erkennen woran es liegt


----------



## ComFreek (24. September 2010)

Es gibt so eine CSS-Eigenschaft dafür.
Doch leider fällt mir gerade der Name nicht ein. Ich suche mal...

*Edit: Die Eigenschaft heißt table-layout
Guck mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/css/358333-tabellen-gleichmaessig-ausrichten.html*


----------



## Reell (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

mit table layout hat es geklappt.

Danke


----------

